# 1973 (?) Ross Apollo 5 speed



## parkrndl (Apr 28, 2019)

Picked this up at the Spring Carlisle Collector Car Flea Market on Thursday.  I have always liked Apollos, and the price was right on this one. Wheels are straight, brakes and gears work, freewheel sounds good, seat is in amazingly good shape.  Missing shift console trim, front fender, and kickstand.  Chrome is obviously pitted, but I think it will clean up to be a nice rider.  













































From what I have been told about Ross bikes, the first two numbers of the serial number are the year the bike was made.  That would make this a '73 if I lean back and squint.








Couple of questions if anyone is an expert on these (actually hoping @jungleterry will chime in

What's the timeline on the shifter style on these?  This shifter on this bike looks like the ones that came on '60s Ross Barracudas, with a mounting plate welded between the top tubes of the frame from the factory.  From what I have been able to find out, when the Apollo came out in 1970, it had no welded mount on the frame for the shifter; it came with a different style shifter that clamped onto the top tubes of the frame like this:








During what years did they have the different styles of shifters?

Another question, regarding the graphics: when did they change the font from the style on this bike to the later style that looks like the one below?




Finally, that headbadge/head tube sticker: I know Ross sold bikes that were rebadged for department and hardware stores.  I've seen Apollos rebranded as Coast to Coast Dusters, and I have a Polo Bike with a Ross-shaped headbadge that says Starflite.  Does anyone recognize the sticker on this bike as a store brand sticker, or was it stuck on after the fact by a previous owner?

thanks for any and all info on this.  Thrilled to have a mostly complete Apollo.


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello this is for sure a 73 . The shifter  Consol would be the smaller version that they used on the barracuda's as well that plate was welded on that frame to accommodate that type of shifter the large shifter was only 70 to 72.in 73  they went with the small shift and then  later in 74 they did away with the shift all together . Also there is a hole on the rear rail of the frame to take a red round reflector . Cool bike let me know if you need any parts . I should have them .


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 28, 2019)

Here's  is a example of your bike .


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 28, 2019)

I love the bars on those bikes! I might have to put one of these on my dream list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Apr 28, 2019)

jungleterry said:


> Hello this is for sure a 73 . The shifter  Consol would be the smaller version that they used on the barracuda's as well that plate was welded on that frame to accommodate that type of shifter the large shifter was only 70 to 72.in 73  they went with the small shift and then  later in 74 they did away with the shift all together . Also there is a hole on the rear rail of the frame to take a red round reflector . Cool bike let me know if you need any parts . I should have them .



Thanks! I knew you'd be the one to ask about year-to-year details like that. I think I may be able to scrounge up the fender and kickstand, but I'm sure the console will be tough to find.  I may be asking you about that eventually.


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 29, 2019)

your welcome ,like to help any ross collector I can.


----------



## parkrndl (Sep 1, 2019)

A couple pictures of this bike a little cleaner:
















Still crusty, and strictly rider material, but a lot better than when I started.


----------



## Carlos Concha-Ringeling (Jan 9, 2021)

parkrndl said:


> Picked this up at the Spring Carlisle Collector Car Flea Market on Thursday.  I have always liked Apollos, and the price was right on this one. Wheels are straight, brakes and gears work, freewheel sounds good, seat is in amazingly good shape.  Missing shift console trim, front fender, and kickstand.  Chrome is obviously pitted, but I think it will clean up to be a nice rider.
> View attachment 988289
> 
> View attachment 988290
> ...



Hello, I am writing to you from Santiago de Chile, first to congratulate you on the detailed restoration you did with the Ross Apollo 73, it was truly beautiful. I was struck by the fact that the two fenders are missing in the final photo, in which the restoration is completed. You commented that initially the front fender was missing, however you have the rear fender, but you did not use it. Do you still have the rear fender? I'm restoring another one like it, but the rear fender is missing, that's why I'm asking about yours or another that you have news about.
Thanks for your time


----------

